# [KERNEL][VERIZON][AOSP-JELLYBEAN][ICS-TW][USB FC][OC 2.1GHZ][10/3/2012] KT747-s LG8 - KTweaker



## joemagistro

Mod Type:: KernelDifficulty:: EasyMod Status:: BetaApply In:: CWM RecoveryCarrier:: VerizonRequires Root:: YesSource::

*Ktoonsez presents:*​*







*​

> *KT747 Jellybean kernel features*[background=rgb(233,233,233)]•[/background]*Unlocked bootloader*[background=rgb(233,233,233)]•[/background]*Must have a Verizon AOSP ROM or TW*[background=rgb(233,233,233)]•[/background]*Must have CWM or other custom recovery installed*[background=rgb(233,233,233)]•Linux kernel 3.0.42[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•Samsung open source[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•Optimized kernel configuration[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•Updated USB driver[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•Updated wifi driver[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•custom bootanimation[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•unsecure root adb[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•init.d support[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•New Governors (PEGASUSQ, ADAPTIVE, SMARTASS2, LULZACTIVE, KTOONSERVATIVE)[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•New Schedulers (CFQ, BFQ, VR)[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•Voltage interface[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•CPU Overclocking[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•CPU Underclocking[/background][background=rgb(233,233,233)]•Boots on stock table [/background]*(USE KTweaker app to enable OC steps all the way to 2106mhz)*








*AOSP JELLYBEAN: Download CWM flashable zip kernel*​http://www.mediafire...uaw6pcym6lau6xk​
*ICS TW: Download CWM flashable zip kernel*​http://www.mediafire...dc7rd4ljr2ikqaf​
*TW JELLYBEAN: Download CWM flashable zip kernel*​http://www.mediafire...jq56uwbqgwddrc3​
*FYI: CM10 sometimes does not want to cooperate with the max Mhz settings from my scripts, since it is a beta ROM, so you will have to set it manually with "Voltage Control" or run the script I put in "/system/etc/init.d/00post-init"**Always do the following AFTER installing the kernel:1. Clear cache2. Clear dalvik3. Fix Permissions**Post #2 will be reserved for change logs**Post #3 will be reserved for Extras and FAQ*​
​


> *I would like to state that i am NOT the dev who made this kernel. His name is Ktoonsez and he is over on XDA. With his permission i am sharing this with you guys over here!If you like this kernel and would like to provide a kind donation,*​*please send donation to Ktoonsez*​*Otherwise i would like to say that I am running Wicked V4 TW rom and Ktoonez kernel on my TMO SGS3 and this is by far the fastest combo i have ever came across.. Extremely comparable to the speed of AOSP JB... i have never used his JB kernel so i dont know what to expect from that. I can say running 2.1 GHZ on TW is running flawless for me and it is in fact lightning.. Some devices will not be able to handle it while most can.. 2 ghz however should be stable on all devices.... Give this a whirl and i dont think you will be disappointed! This kernel is too awesome NOT to bring it over to rootz! Although I dont have a VZW sgs3, theres not much i can do with support.. I can try to answer your questions to the best i can, however if you want the original thread for this kernel, GO HERE . I will keep up with the updates however. Thank you and please let me know what you think!*​​


​​


> *Special thanks to..*​*Ktoonez- Dev of this kernel*​http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1853816​*Donation if you would like to support ktoonsez*​*Here*​​


​


----------



## joemagistro

*Change Log 10.3*
1. CM10 sync
2. Added KTweaker option to name your backup and restore with a list of ones you created
3. *Added KTweaker Widget (Widgets name is KTweakerW in you widget list)*
4. Added KTweaker option to disable Toast messages
5. Updated wifi driver, increases speed and may help the people that were having connectivity issues
6. Added KTweaker option to adjust Scheduler Options

*Change Log 9.23
1. Synced up with all CM10 commits
2. Added way to disable Touch Booster (its under First Touch Booster to disable both) (Doesnt work for ondemand for AOSP version since CM has there own version of Touch Booster)
3. Added Yes/No question to Backup option
4. Several Linux Commits and reverts to help stability
5. A few patches that seem to have fixed the flash AOSP and my kernel together in the same recovery session. Give it a try
6. Changed Screen off Mhz to match rest of the app without extra Zeros
It is recommended to wipe app data for KTweaker before flashing this kernel since a few options got resized and text is different in Sccreen Off*

*Change log 9.18*
1. Added CM10/AOKP CRT patch
2. Linux 3.0.43
3. Lots of patches for speed and battery
4. Updated KTweaker (trying to make it ask the Min/Max question less)
5. Many, many more..........

*Change Log 9.13
1. Added vibration interface, its under Extras in KTweaker
2. GPU OC
3. A ton of Linux patches
4. Some more CM patches
5. There is a lot of improvement in speed and stability here.....*

*Change Log 9/10*
1. Added "Fast Charge" (It has been recommend to only use it for DC charging and not for USB but can be used for USB but in VERY rare cases can cause damage to your USB port)
*2. Brand new code to try and keep OCing locked and not revert*
3. Updates to ondemand and pegasusq gov
4. Lots of CM10 commits
5. Linux patches.....

*Change Log 9-5*
1. Reverted some memory management stuff to see if I can kill the super lag
2. KTweaker, changed boot option to lots of choices for delaying the set on boot (If you have issues with the update to the app, clear data, I tried my best to update the settings based on old data)
3. CM10 sync for AOSP-JB guys
4. A few other I dont remember

*Change Log 8-31*
1. CM10 pathces for AOSP kernels
2. Added +-25 and +-5 volts in Voltage Screen in KTweaker (press menu button to use them)
3. Tweaks to ktoonservative governor
4. Memory management fixes
5. MSM patches
6. *ADDED SAMMY VERSION FOR YOU GUYS*
7. A whole bunch of stuff ....... 









*Change Log 8-30*
1. Reverted compiler and changed opto flags
2. Updated KTweaker, Screen off Profile Mhz setting is working now.
3. Updated KTweaker, boot setting should apply now, added 5 second delay.
4. CM update for the Jellybean kernel
5. *Ktoonservative Governor*
6. Many, many more.....

*Change Log 8.27*
1. Compiled with newer version of Linaro so it is 100,000,000,000,000 times faster
2. Updated KTweaker, added Screen off Profile Mhz setting, backup settings to sdcard, restore setting from sdcard.
*3. Lots of audio patches from the CM guys*
4. etc...........

*Change Log 8.25*
1. Boot on stock table
*2. KTweaker app included in flash*
3. Overclock to 2106mhz
4. Underclock to 96mhz
5. 8,000,000 changes, too long to list


----------



## joemagistro

*Governors and schedulers explained:*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1687578
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1369817

Here is a link for people having issues with 64GB sd card. Follow the link below:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1755448

*Undervolting*

*Stock___________________Undervolt startoff point*
*Mhz - mV___________________Mhz - mV*
1890 - 1300___________________1890 - 1300
1809 - 1275___________________1809 - 1250
1728 - 1250___________________1728 - 1200
1674 - 1200___________________1674 - 1175 
1512 - 1200___________________1512 - 1200 
1458 - 1187___________________1458 - 1187 
1404 - 1187___________________1404 - 1187 
1350 - 1175___________________1350 - 1175 
1296 - 1175___________________1296 - 1175 
1242 - 1150___________________1242 - 1150 
1188 - 1150___________________1188 - 1150 
1134 - 1125___________________1134 - 1125 
1080 - 1125___________________1080 - 1125 
1026 - 1075___________________1026 - 1075 
972 - 1075____________________972 - 1075 
918 - 1050____________________918 - 1050 
864 - 1050____________________864 - 1050 
810 - 1025____________________810 - 1025 
756 - 1025____________________756 - 1025 
702 - 975_____________________702 - 925 
648 - 975_____________________648 - 925 
594 - 950_____________________594 - 850 
540 - 950_____________________540 - 850 
486 - 925_____________________486 - 850 
384 - 925_____________________384 - 825
192 - 900_____________________192 - 825


----------



## joemagistro

FYI, the first thing you will notice here is that your OC app will not support anything over 1.5 ghz.... DONT use the app youre using.... This kernel comes with KTweaker, which can be found in your app drawer... you must enable OC steps in there and you will have full control over the kernel using that app...


----------



## kisypher

any chance of a Touchwiz Jelly Bean version?


----------



## joemagistro

Not yet... not sure exactly when we'll see one


----------



## juancaperez2000

this is my favorite kernel nice to see you here, no more playing between rootz and xda


----------



## kingdroid

Has anyone tried this on Beans rom yet??.. Loving all these roms and kernels coming out.. What an experience this has been since leaving my dx









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

juancaperez2000 said:


> this is my favorite kernel nice to see you here, no more playing between rootz and xda


Thanks but this isnt my kernel... Ktoonsez is over at xda only i believe..... i just had to post this because i love this kernel.. its lightning


----------



## joemagistro

kingdroid said:


> Has anyone tried this on Beans rom yet??.. Loving all these roms and kernels coming out.. What an experience this has been since leaving my dx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I dont think anyone has.... wanna be the first??? lol


----------



## juancaperez2000

joemagistro said:


> Thanks but this isnt my kernel... Ktoonsez is over at xda only i believe..... i just had to post this because i love this kernel.. its lightning


 but i hope that you will be updatint as soon he does at XDA, thanks to brought here


----------



## joemagistro

lol yessirrrrr! Just unfortunately i have a T999 and i am not the dev, soo any kinda support here will be limited.... if you have a problem you cant sort out here, please go to the thread in the OP... I will update as soon as he does though!


----------



## kingdroid

joemagistro said:


> I dont think anyone has.... wanna be the first??? lol


i love popping cherries lol.. I'm game I'm gonna flash now and see how it goes.. I'm a crack flasher like a teen grl on spring break. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

running on Beans B11. Running perfect.

undervolted a little more here and there.

tried different governors and i/o, running great.

KTweaker working like a dream.

Thanks!


----------



## joemagistro

like i said.. it should run stable at 2.1ghz on MOST devices.... i have heard very few reports saying that it rebooted on em.... 2.0ghz should be a go on all devices..... let me know how it works out!


----------



## kingdroid

joemagistro said:


> like i said.. it should run stable at 2.1ghz on MOST devices.... i have heard very few reports saying that it rebooted on em.... 2.0ghz should be a go on all devices..... let me know how it works out!


noob question.. If i oc tht high ill have poor battery life rite??..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

not like you would think.... just bc its oced that high doesnt mean that it will be running at that state all the time... to be 100 percent honest, i havent noticed a negative difference in battery life over any other kernel at a lower clock speed...


----------



## icanhazdroid

Nevermind


----------



## landshark

Thanks for getting permission from the dev to share this kernel over here. Unfortunately, like you said, you are not the dev of this kernel and additionally, you do not have the Verizon variant of the SGS3 you have the T-Mobile variant. Therefore, you cannot provide the proper support and troubleshooting. In situations like this, the staff has held that threads like this should not be in the development section. The development section is for developers to share their own work. As I said at first, we really appreciate you bringing this developer's work here to Rootz. Unfortunately the thread will be moved to the general sub-forum. I hope you will still be willing to update this thread to keep it current with the progress in the developer's thread at XDA. I hope you can understand we have to remain consistent in these decisions.


----------



## joemagistro

Hey.. if thats what you gotta do, i understand.... I just see so many posts where people post questions in the development section that shouldnt be there... I figured by actually posting a rom/kernel, that would be the right place to post..... But yeah i can understand about not having the device. I figured that something like a kernel can be cross diagnosable (sp?) as opposed to roms.. I guess if i can get ktoonsez in here, this can go back???

anyways, i will continue to update this thread and it dont bother me one bit.. Exposure will still be big since its for VZW and in the general section


----------



## kingdroid

joemagistro said:


> not like you would think.... just bc its oced that high doesnt mean that it will be running at that state all the time... to be 100 percent honest, i havent noticed a negative difference in battery life over any other kernel at a lower clock speed...


Thanx glad to know.. Man im soo siked I love having this phone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark

joemagistro said:


> Hey.. if thats what you gotta do, i understand.... I just see so many posts where people post questions in the development section that shouldnt be there... I figured by actually posting a rom/kernel, that would be the right place to post..... But yeah i can understand about not having the device. I figured that something like a kernel can be cross diagnosable (sp?) as opposed to roms.. I guess if i can get ktoonsez in here, this can go back???
> 
> anyways, i will continue to update this thread and it dont bother me one bit.. Exposure will still be big since its for VZW and in the general section


Thanks for understanding. And let me once again say thanks for bringing Ktoonz's kernel to Rootz.


----------



## BigJermZ

Has anyone tried this kernel on stock rooted?

Sent from my S3 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro

im not sure if many people over here tried this kernel period..... gonna hafta try it on your own


----------



## diewson

love this kernel it was just missing the fast charge. buti am confused what is DC charging and usb charging. sorry for noob msg


----------



## joemagistro

diewson said:


> love this kernel it was just missing the fast charge. buti am confused what is DC charging and usb charging. sorry for noob msg


Dc= 12 volt dc source (car charger) 
Usb= usb device (pc, laptop etc)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

Landshark.... I wanna ask again about this being in the vzw dev section.. Im asking because I've seen a lot of devs "blind dev" roms to other devices using people to test, and then posting them up..... I really feel that im capable of diagnosing and possibly solving problems people may have and so far so good..... Im telling you this is a GREAT kernel not to have on rootz only bc ktoonsez isn't a member here... I got his permission to post on his behalf and he was all for it...

Just asking if you can rethink your decision?

Thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

Been using this kernel for two weeks, new update was published last night as well

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

This should be in developing section btw

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

masri1987 said:


> This should be in developing section btw
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I did put it there... It was moved here.. The reasoning is a Page back I believe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark

joemagistro said:


> This should be in developing section btw
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Wasn't my decision. Just following the precedent that has been set by those above me, the admins of the site. The thinking is, you are not the developer of the kernel, you are posting the developer's work here because he does not have an account here and does not post his work here. The development section is for developers to post their own work. You can do basic troubleshooting for the kernel, but if someone posts they have X problem and the solution to X problem is tweaking code in the kernel, are you capable of doing that? If you are not the dev and cannot write code to fix problems users are reporting, then Rootz prefers those threads be posted in the general section. I will pin the thread so it stays at the top of the general forum though.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

landshark said:


> Wasn't my decision. Just following the precedent that has been set by those above me, the admins of the site. The thinking is, you are not the developer of the kernel, you are posting the developer's work here because he does not have an account here and does not post his work here. The development section is for developers to post their own work. You can do basic troubleshooting for the kernel, but if someone posts they have X problem and the solution to X problem is tweaking code in the kernel, are you capable of doing that? If you are not the dev and cannot write code to fix problems users are reporting, then Rootz prefers those threads be posted in the general section. I will pin the thread so it stays at the top of the general forum though.


As someone who previously violated this rule, I understand where you're coming from. I'm glad it's now pinned, I think that will be good for a lot of us who wanna keep tabs on this kernel but prefer Rootz over XDA.


----------



## masri1987

joemagistro said:


> I did put it there... It was moved here.. The reasoning is a Page back I believe
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


also u should update thread title to indicate 9\10 update
lol i'm sorry to intrude.


----------



## joemagistro

Done

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

landshark said:


> Wasn't my decision. Just following the precedent that has been set by those above me, the admins of the site. The thinking is, you are not the developer of the kernel, you are posting the developer's work here because he does not have an account here and does not post his work here. The development section is for developers to post their own work. You can do basic troubleshooting for the kernel, but if someone posts they have X problem and the solution to X problem is tweaking code in the kernel, are you capable of doing that? If you are not the dev and cannot write code to fix problems users are reporting, then Rootz prefers those threads be posted in the general section. I will pin the thread so it stays at the top of the general forum though.


I gotchaaaa. No problem and thank you for pinning it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

TW JB kernel is coming soon!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo

How do you modify the clocks??? I can only get to the voltages


----------



## joemagistro

Open ktweaker.. General - enable oc steps, have fun 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo

joemagistro said:


> Open ktweaker.. General - enable oc steps, have fun
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Yea, I didn't realize KTweaker was installed with the Kernel and I couldn't find it anywhere to download. So confusing >.<


----------



## joemagistro

Haha so did I at first... I asked where to dll it and the dev replied with.. "open your app drawer" lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo

Is there a possibility for GPU overclocking in the future?


----------



## joemagistro

PoLoMoTo said:


> Is there a possibility for GPU overclocking in the future?


GRANTED... OP and changelog updated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo

joemagistro said:


> GRANTED... OP and changelog updated
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Epic thanks


----------



## PoLoMoTo

Where can we find it?


----------



## joemagistro

It's baked into the kernel... Stock is 400..Its oced to 480 ktoonsez posted

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo

Is it really 400MHz? If it's really the Adreno 225 it should do 1.5GHz min 1.7GHz max


----------



## joemagistro

let me look into this


----------



## joemagistro

nnnnr14;31528390 said:


> Is it automatically over clocked or do we set it ? And if its already set what is it over clocked to?
> 
> -tapped from my cm10 ktoonsez kernel'd Galaxy s3





ktoonsez said:


> Its static just like faux123, stock is 400, its OC'd to 480.


*EDIT.....*

*This came from faux's kernels thread also..*

*Version 002 (Deprecated)*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Add GPU Overclocking to 480 MHz[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Add CPU Overclocking to 1.8 ghz[/background]


----------



## PoLoMoTo

I'm so confused, either wikipedia has got the GPU wrong, it's severely underclocked or all of the devs are wrong >.< Maybe 400 is like a base clock


----------



## joemagistro

PoLoMoTo said:


> I'm so confused, either wikipedia has got the GPU wrong, it's severely underclocked or all of the devs are wrong >.< Maybe 400 is like a base clock


and this is trinity's kernel...

Featuring:
Offering lowered voltages
Build optimizations
Performance through research
Removed wasteful debugging
Scheduler, Governor tweaks
Improved Colors (Fixed as of right now)
480MHz GPU
Up to 1836MHz or 1728 (will be noted in filename on future releases)
Bull**** Free (Not pushing buzzwords to drop them later like others)


----------



## PoLoMoTo

joemagistro said:


> and this is trinity's kernel...
> 
> Featuring:
> Offering lowered voltages
> Build optimizations
> Performance through research
> Removed wasteful debugging
> Scheduler, Governor tweaks
> Improved Colors (Fixed as of right now)
> 480MHz GPU
> Up to 1836MHz or 1728 (will be noted in filename on future releases)
> Bull**** Free (Not pushing buzzwords to drop them later like others)


Yea look at the last post


----------



## joemagistro

i doubt its the devs... they are the ones who overclocked it.. soo they definately know what it was clocked at before they overclocked it to 480... soo i guess this is correct man


----------



## PoLoMoTo

So then the devs should be able to overclock it to 1.5GHz right? Although heat restrictions may limit them to like 1GHz but still, they should have no problem getting over 750MHz atleast.


----------



## con247

The GPU clock != CPU clock

Even some of the best PC GPUs hover around 1Ghz.


----------



## PoLoMoTo

con247 said:


> The GPU clock != CPU clock
> 
> Even some of the best PC GPUs hover around 1Ghz.


I never said the GPU clock was the same as the CPU clock, I said it was 1.5GHz. There is a massive difference between the two.

You can go tell that to the Adreno 225 that is supposedly in the GS3


----------



## con247

The Adreno 225 doesn't support clocks of 1.5GHz+

http://www.anandtech...-architecture/3

If this was the wikipedia link you were looking at it was just showing the CPU clock speed for the MSM8960


----------



## landshark

Unpinned so I'm bringing it back to the front page


----------



## masri1987

There was an update today. Smooth

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

Will be updated in an hr when im on a pc! Thanks

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

OP Updated.... Come get it!!!


----------



## PoLoMoTo

joemagistro said:


> OP Updated.... Come get it!!!


I got a score close to that also but I saw the highest S3 score was about double that at 2.1GHz don't know how


----------



## PoLoMoTo

Every time I open KTweaker it FCs


----------



## joemagistro

PoLoMoTo said:


> Every time I open KTweaker it FCs


go to manage apps.... go to ktweaker and clear data..... then try to open it again


----------



## PoLoMoTo

joemagistro said:


> go to manage apps.... go to ktweaker and clear data..... then try to open it again


Worked thanks


----------



## The_Skul

Great battery life baby! On AOKP build 2 with heavy use!
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro

The_Skul said:


> Great battery life baby! On AOKP build 2 with heavy use!
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


exactly why i felt i had to post this here... probably my favorite kernel i have ever tried... the battery life and speed of this is incredibleee


----------



## PoLoMoTo

KToon updated


----------



## GodzMustBeCrazy

The link in down for AOSP Jellybean, can we get a re-up? Thanks in advance!!

Never mind, I found the link over in the thread at XDA..

http://www.mediafire.com/?pvttw3gpf6m2v59

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo

GodzMustBeCrazy said:


> The link in down for AOSP Jellybean, can we get a re-up? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Never mind, I found the link over in the thread at XDA..
> 
> http://www.mediafire...pvttw3gpf6m2v59
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The one here is broken because it was for 9/18 which was deleted because KToonez updated


----------



## joemagistro

Sorry guys went away for a few days... Links and changelog are updated

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

What's the governor and scheduler everyone is using?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo

masri1987 said:


> What's the governor and scheduler everyone is using?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


SmartassV2 and default scheduler


----------



## TenderloinShadow

bump


----------



## TenderloinShadow

PoLoMoTo said:


> Every time I open KTweaker it FCs


that only happens after SODs, which ive had randomly on 9/23. Anyone else experience this? I'm using smartassv2 and the cfq governor. clock speeds and voltages unchanged.


----------



## masri1987

new version out...


----------



## joemagistro

updated


----------



## PoLoMoTo

Wouldn't boot with 10/3 wouldn't even display the animation


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey. Was running 9/23 with AOKP JB, BMc's 10/1 test build. Didn't overclock it, didn't undervolt it, set the governor to smartassv2 and the screen off profile to 386 mhz. After that I started experiencing SODs. Very rarely, but maybe once a day. Trying to figure out what was wrong, I boosted the min speed to 486 (and did the same to the screen off profile) and it didn't help. Gonna install 10/3 and see if it's better, but if anyone has any tips I'd appreciate it.


----------



## GohanBurner

Doesn't work. Unless its CWM recovery specific, I'm using TWRP.


----------



## bornx

GohanBurner said:


> Doesn't work. Unless its CWM recovery specific, I'm using TWRP.


Dude it's been like 6 months since this was updated. Use a newer kernel, or an older ROM.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## masri1987

bornx said:


> Dude it's been like 6 months since this was updated. Use a newer kernel, or an older ROM.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U


actually it's been updated regularly, currently running 3.4.36 kernel from yesterday.


----------



## bornx

masri1987 said:


> actually it's been updated regularly, currently running 3.4.36 kernel from yesterday.


Maybe on xda, latest version in this thread is from October. Which could be the source of problems if used with newer ROMs.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------

